# S-Works Tarmac SL3 OSBB Frameset color options



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A few days ago Spec had blank spots labeled _image coming soon _for Saxo Bank, Astana and Team Black paint options. Today they dropped Saxo Bank and Team Black and added Yellow Jersey. 

Who knows what tomorrow will bring, but there's the latest... 

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52896&gold_ses=&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------

